# Guppy pregnant ?



## Joph123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Could someone tell me please if this guppy is pregnant I picked her up from local store and would like to know if she is definitely pregnant 
Thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks as though she could be.

I would buy a breeding trap and set it up in a corner of your tank.

Be ready to net any babies and put them in the trap.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Rule of thumb with female guppies(or most female common liveberers to be honest)- Has she been with a male at any point in the last 6 months? Yes? She's pregnant.
Be prepared for a lot of babies even if you have no males, they can have litters for up to 6 months after one mating.

Yes, she is pregnant, and please take her out of that breeding trap. They are horribly stressful for pregnant fish and can cause them to abort their offspring, or in the worst case kill them through stress.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Acidic Angel said:


> Yes, she is pregnant, and please take her out of that breeding trap. They are horribly stressful for pregnant fish and can cause them to abort their offspring, or in the worst case kill them through stress.


Is she in a breeding trap?


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Rafa said:


> Is she in a breeding trap?


Yes, I see see the base and the slit sides to allow water flow.


----------



## Joph123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Rafa said:


> She looks as though she could be.
> 
> I would buy a breeding trap and set it up in a corner of your tank.
> 
> Be ready to net any babies and put them in the trap.


Thanks for the reply buddy yeah I bought one earlier just in case suppose just got to wait and see


----------



## Joph123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Acidic Angel said:


> Rule of thumb with female guppies(or most female common liveberers to be honest)- Has she been with a male at any point in the last 6 months? Yes? She's pregnant.
> Be prepared for a lot of babies even if you have no males, they can have litters for up to 6 months after one mating.
> 
> Yes, she is pregnant, and please take her out of that breeding trap. They are horribly stressful for pregnant fish and can cause them to abort their offspring, or in the worst case kill them through stress.


I'm not sure I bought her from a store earlier and we're kept in separate tanks from males could it be bacterial infection or anything like that ?


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Joph123 said:


> I'm not sure I bought her from a store earlier and we're kept in separate tanks from males could it be bacterial infection or anything like that ?


No, she'll have been shipped in with the males or one will have snuck into the girls tank. Pet shops aren't always too strict about keeping the sexes separated, and more often than not the sexes are shipped together.
She is pregnant, and doesn't look too far off from this photo, but the photo could be deceiving and she might have a while yet.


----------



## Joph123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Rafa said:


> Is she in a breeding trap?


Won't the other fish eat the fry though I e got other guppies rams in the tank think there's good chance they woul die anyway won't they ?


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Joph123 said:


> Won't the other fish eat the fry though I e got other guppies rams in the tank think there's good chance they woul die anyway won't they ?


Natural selection is sometimes best with guppies, especially with how many babies they have at a time.
As long as there are plants and other areas for them to hide in, the strongest and smartest will find somewhere. Guppy babies aren't totally silly, even if they don't look like much when just born


----------



## Joph123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Acidic Angel said:


> No, she'll have been shipped in with the males or one will have snuck into the girls tank. Pet shops aren't always too strict about keeping the sexes separated, and more often than not the sexes are shipped together.
> She is pregnant, and doesn't look too far off from this photo, but the photo could be deceiving and she might have a while yet.


So you think let her have whole of tank for now ?


----------



## Joph123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Acidic Angel said:


> Natural selection is sometimes best with guppies, especially with how many babies they have at a time.
> As long as there are plants and other areas for them to hide in, the strongest and smartest will find somewhere. Guppy babies aren't totally silly, even if they don't look like much when just born


Ok il give that a go then thanks for the reply appreciate it buddy


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Joph123 said:


> Ok il give that a go then thanks for the reply appreciate it buddy


No worries, you'd be surprised how many babies can survive with minimal hiding spots. 
My mum has a, admittedly shockingly set up, tank that has gravel, a couple of ornaments, the filter/heater and then just fish, she's overrun with guppies because they hide in the gravel at the bottom. They don't need much to hide just until they're big enough to avoid predation.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would set up your breeding trap and net the babies into there.


----------



## Ellist92 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi not sure how to make a new post as new to this, I bought 4 female guppy’s 3 days ago and have notice that one is heaverly pregnant, yesterday she had one fry but still looks very pregnant. Here are some pictures from today


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellist92 said:


> Hi not sure how to make a new post as new to this, I bought 4 female guppy's 3 days ago and have notice that one is heaverly pregnant, yesterday she had one fry but still looks very pregnant. Here are some pictures from today


She does look pregnant still in those. Keep an eye on her.
Also, if the guppies were in with males at any point, the other three will be pregnant too. They can give birth up to six times each without mating again as they can store sperm. Be prepared for lots of babies!


----------



## Ellist92 (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for replying, As far as I was aware they had separate female and male tanks but obviously not , still only the one that I have seen up to now. Wasn’t really expecting this as I only got them to go with the rest of my fish.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe they were in with males wherever they were before the shop. You can only really wait and see, and separate out any male fry once the sexual differentiation becomes visible. Keep an eye on the pregnant one, too - if she doesn't deliver the remaining fry soon, she may be having complications. Is the gravid spot still visible?


----------



## Ellist92 (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok thanks, yes still visible, this is her this is her now.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Ellist92 Any more fry yet?


----------



## Vaughan1994l (Jan 19, 2020)

Does my guppy look pregnant she isnt very big but her gravid is black and she and shes stay close to my heater... thanks




  








20200119_095214




__
Vaughan1994l


__
Jan 19, 2020


__
2


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

If she's been in with males at any point in the last few months, she'll be pregnant.


----------

